# Macrobrachium cf. assamense/dayanum (Redclaw) and Baby



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Daddy Redclaw:









Baby Redclaw:


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Congrats!
Can you tell us a bit about this invert? How big does it gets?Plan friendly?Fish friendly?


Thanks


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The adult in the picture is about as big as they get. I would say about 3"-3.5" or so. They are a high order form shrimp, meaning they give birth to babies and not larvae. They are plants friendly, but not fish friendly. They don't actively hunt fish, but they will snip at them if the opportunity presents itself. The babies should be separated from the adults if they are in a smaller tank..say 10 gallon or smaller because the adults are territorial. They will also take care of any smaller snails in your tank.


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

One day I'll have some of these for my own. Would you mind telling what size sponge filter that is in the background. It would help to get a better perspective of the size of that dude.


----------



## bpm2000 (Jul 5, 2005)

sweet! I love them macros.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

frugalfish said:


> One day I'll have some of these for my own. Would you mind telling what size sponge filter that is in the background. It would help to get a better perspective of the size of that dude.


Sorry, I let this one slip away. It's a Hyrdo Sponge Mini filter. You are looking at it in the picture from the side of a standard 5.5 gallon tank. These guys get about 3-4" in length.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Okay, lesson learned. If you are keeping a pair of these in a 5.5 gallon such as myself it is best to separate the babies out of the tank after they reach about 1/2" in length. The males started to show color and dad has territorial tendencies...may they rest in peace. He seems to have left the females alone though.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

AaronT said:


> Okay, lesson learned. If you are keeping a pair of these in a 5.5 gallon such as myself it is best to separate the babies out of the tank after they reach about 1/2" in length. The males started to show color and dad has territorial tendencies...may they rest in peace. He seems to have left the females alone though.


He does not want any competition...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nope, it sure seems so.


----------

